# Black Labrador Needs new home 17 months old lovely boy



## SarahBluePaw

Thomas is looking for a new home he is 17mths old he has a loooking shine coat and muscle tone loving and loyal. 

he is looking for a new home as i have many males together and they clash together.:thumbdown:


----------



## PoisonGirl

Awwh that's a shame.
Where abouts are you I know a couple who are looking for a dog.

How is he with children, cats and traveling? Can we have a few more piccies please?
Has he had basic training and how is he at being left for short periods of time??

x


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Hi 

Thomas is great with children he is house trained he has not had any contact with cats so i cant say how he would react to one. He is great in the car travelling he just goes to sleep! he ca be left up to 2 hours fine.

We are in scotland, perthshire area.
I will open up a album on my profile for thomas, hope he finds a good home he is a adorable dog!


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Thomas is KC Registered full 5 gen pedigree mostly champions Sandylands.
he is microchipped fully vaccinated and wormed frontlined up to date.


----------



## Dundee

Have you contacted his breeder? If reputable, they will want to know that you are rehoming him and may well know someone who is interested.


----------



## SarahBluePaw

I have contacted breeder, she knows about rehoming but can not help she has 4 dogs in the house and no kennels.


----------



## Dundee

Where abouts are you? Have you tried lab rescue?


----------



## SarahBluePaw

HI 

We are in Scotland, i have not tried the labs rescue, its sort of a last resort, i would so much like to see him adopted to a loving family, some of these shelters rescue kennel will not accept his KC registeration papers and treat him like a mongrel.


----------



## Dundee

No, sorry I meant labrador rescue - breed rescues tend to work very differently from local shelters and rescue centres.

Where possible they like to keep the dog in it's home until a new home is found (although they usually have a waiting list so it may not be a long wait). They will come to assess your dog (in a nice way, don't worry) and will then match him with a home that will suit him. The dog is always top priority and the volunteers are all experienced with the breed.

Labrador Rescue - Scotland
Miss V. Salmon, Cupar, Fife. Tel: 01337 858363

Contact Us: Carolyne Poulton 07845010031

Miss Vanda Salmon 01337 858 363

Miss Heidi Kubon 079759 70862

Fostering Co-ordinator: Jodysmum (Ruth) 07706032699

http://www.labrescuecaithness.co.uk/


----------



## ad_1980

i didn't know labradors came in black - how very naive i am if that is the right word.

Oh he's beautiful. i would love to take him but a) i am not in Scotland and b) we can't get a third dog 

Hope you find a forever home for him


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Hi Thanks dundee for the info! I will look in to it.


----------



## PoisonGirl

Hi, sorry to dissapoint you but the people I thought would love to have him have decided to wait a while before getting another dog as the wife is not well it would be a bit much 

I hope you find a really good home for him he is gorgous.

x


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Thats a shame, but thanks for you help!


----------



## JSR

Can I ask if he is castrated? Might be worth doing so before letting him go to a new home, alot of 'loving homes' are not quiet what they seem and I'm sure you'd not want him landing in the hands of certain 'breeders'? 

Are you looking for payment from his new home? If not I have a couple of families looking for an older lab but they are looking to rescue so will only consider one with rescue back up which I'm willing to offer.


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Hi 

No he has not been castrated.


----------



## SarahBluePaw

How can you help, Rescue?


----------



## candysmum

SarahBluePaw said:


> How can you help, Rescue?


JSR works for a rescue. shes very good!!!


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Because of location in scotland might not be able to help.


----------



## Guest

SarahBluePaw said:


> Because of location in scotland might not be able to help.


I think what JSR is saying, if you don't want payment for your dog she knows a couple of families who are looking for a lab and she will provide support to the families if they adopt your dog  Correct me if i'm wrong JSR


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Hi I dont require payment, as long as he has a good family that will take care of him.


----------



## JSR

I'll have an ask around for you. I know the lady that runs North West Lab rescue and she is excellant so I'll see if she's got anyone on her books right now.

Is he working stock, and would you mind him going to a working home? I've got someone after a working lab, he might be a tad too old for him but I'll give him a ring and ask. I would prefer to get him castrated before rehoming via our rescue as we don't allow them out unless done (except for very oldies or medical reasons of course!). Would you have a problem with that? 

Transport can be arranged from you, that's not a major problem...just moved a dog from here (North Wales) to Newquay last weekend so Scotland is practically next door!!:laugh:

Can't promise anything but I'll give it go, we're up to our eyes at the moment trying to rehome older dogs so I can't say how sucessful I'll be. :sad:

Sorry just to ask is it him that is causing the problems at home or other dogs? Would you say he can be rehomed with other males/females or prefer a single dog home? Please be honest it's not a problem but I like to know if the dog isn't dog friendly before trying to find homes, makes life alot easier.


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Sounds brilliant! I dont mind him being castrated! he is not a working dog at present but i can imagine him being brilliant at it, he has a lot of energy and working would be great for him, i would love him to be a working dog!

Thanks for you help


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Thomas is friendly with other dogs, would notsay he is the problem just that he is dominant and so is teddy and they clash, he is great with females and also non dominant other males, gentle with children too


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Have to say thomas has a show background, he wears the banchory mark of a champion bolo pad. can he take his pedigree and kc papers with him, for the new owner might want to register him as theres!


----------



## JSR

He sounds a treasure!! Good job I'm full at my house!!:laugh: Although my mother is always on the look out for another lab (she has a black and choccy already) so might drop the hint!! 

We usually don't rehome the dogs with papers even on the rare time we get them, I prefer to keep them at the rescue.

Like I say I'm not promising but I'll ask around. :thumbsup:


----------



## Luvdogs

SarahBluePaw said:


> HI
> 
> We are in Scotland, i have not tried the labs rescue, its sort of a last resort, i would so much like to see him adopted to a loving family, some of these shelters rescue kennel will not accept his KC registeration papers and treat him like a mongrel.


If you cannot conact the breeder, Lab rescue would be a good place to contact, they will carefully vet any potential owners.
They would also be a good source of advice 
Oh i wish i could take him, good luck i hope he finds a loving home very soon


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Hi Thanks luvdogs!

The lady at the rescue centre is going to try and help and see if anybody on the books.


----------



## SarahBluePaw

I dont think i would rehome thomas now privately, had some weird phones since advertising and the minute you are questions e.g where do you live, do you have a garden, had a dog before? had a labbie before?? THEY ARE OFF!!!!!


----------



## Dundee

> I dont mind him being castrated! he is not a working dog at present but i can imagine him being brilliant at it,


By working dog, I think JSR meant is he from working/field lines or show lines? as few working folk will take on dogs from show lines.

Glenys from Labrescue NW is great, as are the Scottish rescues. So glad that you are taking that route. Breed rescues are worlds apart from rescue centres, shelters and pounds.

Edited to add -have just read that he is from Sandylands so show lines.


----------



## JSR

Yeah definately do call your local lab rescue, obviously if they can help it would be easier.  Yes thanks Dundee I did mean that, mind you I have rehomed a spaniel cross to a working home...and he blows the 'proper' workers out the water!!:laugh:


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Im going to get in touch with my local lab rescue and see what happens, thanks for your help and advice.

it was hard enough desicion to rehome him. JSR still keep a look out for potential homes for him wont you!!


----------



## JSR

SarahBluePaw said:


> Im going to get in touch with my local lab rescue and see what happens, thanks for your help and advice.
> 
> it was hard enough desicion to rehome him. JSR still keep a look out for potential homes for him wont you!!


Oh definatley I've left a couple of messages already!!:thumbsup: I'm not on line in the evenings so will let you now if I get any luck.


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Thanks JSR! I had a lady doctor interested in thomas yesterday, but she's out at work all day no good to thomas!!

Also a reputable labrador breeder i know has a colleague who is interested in rehoming him she has a passive female black lab 14mths old!


----------



## Luvdogs

Fingers crossed for Thomas


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Thanks LuvDosg! 

I also have a reverand priest interested who lives nearby, answered all my questions and more and seems really nice family! he has been rehoming labs for most of his adult life and has a 13yr lab boy passive and 16mth choc lab girls who is spayed! hoping he will visit tom soon!


----------



## JSR

Ohh sounds good!! Can't get better than a priest!!!:laugh:

I had one lady say yes...but then she started on about him being a good mate for his unspayed bitch and alarm bells rang!! 

Otherwise we're struggling round here now for adult dogs, puppies we can rehome in a minute but we've got 2 young bc's and 3 full pedigree other breeds that are just not getting any interest.:sad:


----------



## SarahBluePaw

HI 

Im hoping the preist gets back to me today for a visit time! he emailed me twice last night! :thumbsup: but i emailed back late so might hear today?

if nothing happens i will see reputable breeders colleague:thumbsup: and if that does not work out i contact vada or caraolyne at the labb rescue!!


----------



## SarahBluePaw

no word from the priest, getting a bit worried! maybe he will be in touch later he did say he was off this week with the flu! hope its not the swine flu!!:drool:


----------



## ad_1980

oh i want thomas  My family are boring old spinsters lol!


----------



## SarahBluePaw

LOL old spinsters!!!!:laugh: no word from the priest!!


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Priest coming at 7pm hope all goes well, have a veterinary nurse interested also!


----------



## Jen26

I really wish you were nearer, we have a black lab also from sandylands lines, we have been thinking of getting another for quite some time.

It must be so hard to give him up, I hope you find a really good home for him:thumbsup:


----------



## SarahBluePaw

thomas is having a trial period with his hope to be new owners


----------



## Shazach

Been following this thread.
Good luck to Thomas 

Sh x


----------



## SarahBluePaw

1 Hour later thomas is back!!!!!!!!

Apparently he walked in and mounted their bitch and had a bit of trouble getting them apart!!

Oh well I hope the veterinary nurse is still interested, she has 2 greyhounds, trying to arrange a visit.


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Thanks! for following thomas's journey for a new home i hope it has a happy ending

I will keep you all posted


----------



## Jen26

Hi Sarah,
Ive just been showing by boyfriend thomas,s pics and hes in love. If the vet nurse isnt interested would you give us a call. We have a black lab at the moment, he gets on with any dog.

If poss we could bring ted up the weekend to meet him?

How much would you like for him?

thanks jen x


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Apparently it was not the mounting they returned him for they said he was fantastic dog, great in the car and on a walk, their old 13 year old male would not porr tom in the house!!

Hi Jen I was asking £250 to go to a good home! he is microchipped and has kc registered papers and 5 gen pedigree.

Its a shame he had a bath today and looked so handsone all his fur puffed up and shiny!! and was playing in the garden with his toys!!


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Jen26 said:


> Hi Sarah,
> Ive just been showing by boyfriend thomas,s pics and hes in love. If the vet nurse isnt interested would you give us a call. We have a black lab at the moment, he gets on with any dog.
> 
> If poss we could bring ted up the weekend to meet him?
> 
> How much would you like for him?
> 
> thanks jen x


Is your lab called ted!! thats strange we have a black lab called teddy!!

I have not heard from the veterinary nurse, i did email her and invite her to visit him. no reply as of yet!

but you are welcome to come and see him! I will let you know if i hear anything.


----------



## Jen26

Can I ask if he has had any health problems/allergies? I presume he is up to date with his injections/wormer etc.Were his mom and dad hip scored and did they have the eye test ( i forget what its called)Are the pics on your profile of thomas? sorry to sound dumb.

What is he like on and off the lead? Does he chew or have any naughty habits? Is he ok whe he mets strange dogs?

Our dog Ted is castrated, if we were to have him, we would have him neutered too, we have friends with entire females and we dont want any accidents. 

We do have cats and a rabbit, no children but I do have a niece and nephew, we do both work but not at the same time so theres usually someone in the house, on the odd occasion when we are both out our friend looks after ted. 

Whereabouts in scotland are you?

Sorry for all the questions, just want to make sure hes right for us and more importantly were right for him


----------



## SarahBluePaw

HI 
Thomas is microchipped, he is up to date with vaccine last one was march this year you would get his vaccination card too!

No allergies or illness! wormer due on the 20th and frontline due on the 30th 

he walks well onn lead, we only le him off lead in garden which is very large.

he sits and stays when told, but he is still young enought to continue to teach him new things. he has never been a chewer, thank god!!! my teddy was but thomas has been great, he loves tennis balls in the garden and a large nylabone in the home and chews on that to his heart delights!!!

he greets other dogs quite excitably and playful. 

we live in perthshire village called auchterarder. I quite agree with you about the neutering it has a lot of benefits!!


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Thomas has not had contact with cats in the home, he saw one next door and wanted to play with him, its probably something he would get used to!

His mum and dad held clear current eye tests and low hip scores. dad was 3.3 and the mum was 4.5

we have three daughters and he is great with kids.


----------



## SarahBluePaw

pictures of thomas are in teddy's 3rd birthday album! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jen26

just pming u


----------



## ad_1980

aw hope little thomas finds a forever home soon  I want him but i can't have him grrr he looks so cute!


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Thomas has found a lovely home to a nice couple in staffs 
he is going to be loved to bits and spoilt loads!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LadyRedLainey

SarahBluePaw said:


> Thomas has found a lovely home to a nice couple in staffs
> he is going to be loved to bits and spoilt loads!! :thumbsup:


awww i just seen this. We live in Perth would have loved to have homed him lol!

Glad to her he has a new home

xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Glad to see that Thomas is going to a lovely home.

I think my wee girls would never talk to me again if I was to consider rehoming Lily. I think they would want to be re homed with her lol


----------



## Jen26

SarahBluePaw said:


> Thomas has found a lovely home to a nice couple in staffs
> he is going to be loved to bits and spoilt loads!! :thumbsup:


He certainly will be spoiled and we love him already, we cant wait to get him home.

Thanks so much Sarah


----------



## SarahBluePaw

It was a difficult discison to rehome tom, but it was the right one! as he clashed with older dog in family both were leaders.

my girls adore tom but know its best for everyone. I held him in my hand at 2 days old!


----------



## JSR

Great news. Please do keep us updated on Thomas's homecoming!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LadyRedLainey

Jen26 said:


> He certainly will be spoiled and we love him already, we cant wait to get him home.
> 
> Thanks so much Sarah


Awww congrats on the new pup!  i am sure he will be very happy

x


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Thomas goes to his new home next saturday

He has a very lovely family

Hes going to be spoilt rotton


----------



## dexter

what a lovely endiing. hope it all works out x


----------



## SarahBluePaw

dexter said:


> what a lovely endiing. hope it all works out x


Thanks dexter!!


----------



## Guest

The lab rescue I would very much doubt pass the papers on Dundee! I know for sure that our rescue always retain these - the adopter knowing nothing of the dogs background!
I assume this is to stop them being used for breeding purposes

He looks a fabulous boy - hope you can find him the home he deserves!
DT


----------



## SarahBluePaw

DoubleTrouble said:


> The lab rescue I would very much doubt pass the papers on Dundee! I know for sure that our rescue always retain these - the adopter knowing nothing of the dogs background!
> I assume this is to stop them being used for breeding purposes
> 
> He looks a fabulous boy - hope you can find him the home he deserves!
> DT


He has a wonderful new home goes saturday, he will have everything more importantly he will; be loved


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Thomas goes to his new home tomorrow! Good Luck Tommy!


----------



## PoisonGirl

That's great I'm glad you found him a home. I'm sure he will be much loved!

xx


----------



## Jen26

SarahBluePaw said:


> Thomas goes to his new home tomorrow! Good Luck Tommy!


We cant wait to have him, I cant wait to see Tom and Ted playing together, Iam sure they are going to be best of friends.

Lots of pics to follow soon


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Toms having a wonderful time at his new home, he is best buds with Ted

hes been swimming and getting to know the cats too


----------



## craig jeary

SarahBluePaw said:


> HI
> 
> We are in Scotland, i have not tried the labs rescue, its sort of a last resort, i would so much like to see him adopted to a loving family, some of these shelters rescue kennel will not accept his KC registeration papers and treat him like a mongrel.


hi we are looking to adopt thomas we are a loving family of 4 we already have a dog called bonnie she is 14 and would be a good play mate pls call me on 01592642065 or 07919244449 thank you


----------



## Nonnie

craig jeary said:


> hi we are looking to adopt thomas we are a loving family of 4 we already have a dog called bonnie she is 14 and would be a good play mate pls call me on 01592642065 or 07919244449 thank you


The dog has been rehomed.

Plsu you may wish to remove your phone numbers. This is a public forum, so anyone can access your personal details.


----------



## neil whyte

HI,

Have just joined this site. Unfortunatley we have just lost our 14 year old chocolate lab. Have just seen your posting for Thomas the 17 month old lab. Would it be possible for you to post photo, he sounds ideal for us as we have 3 small children. We live at Loch Lomond so you are not too far away.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Jen26

We have already adopted him Iam afraid. But if you pm sarah she is helping to find a home for an elderly ladies lab,


----------



## Kizzie

SarahBluePaw said:


> Thomas is looking for a new home he is 17mths old he has a loooking shine coat and muscle tone loving and loyal.
> 
> he is looking for a new home as i have many males together and they clash together.:thumbdown:


Hi
I have had Labradors my entire life, and I just love black Labradors. I have an eight your black labrador at the moment Barney - who is from the Leadburn strain - and I am looking for a friend for him.
I am extremely interested in your beautiful black labardor, and I would love to give him home with Barney and I.
Many thanks
Kiz


----------



## RockRomantic

Kizzie said:


> Hi
> I have had Labradors my entire life, and I just love black Labradors. I have an eight your black labrador at the moment Barney - who is from the Leadburn strain - and I am looking for a friend for him.
> I am extremely interested in your beautiful black labardor, and I would love to give him home with Barney and I.
> Many thanks
> Kiz


he has already been rehomed


----------

